# What's Your Favorite Month of the Year?



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

Mine's December, selfishly because my birthday is during December. Plus Christmas Eve, Christmas, and New Years! What's yours?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My favorite month of the year is October because of Fall, Halloween, and my mother's birthday.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

October. Not too hot, not too cold. Usually not a whole lot of rain. Leaves are changing colors. World Series in baseball, football is on, basketball starting. Halloween, pumpkin pie.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

September. The football season starts, my birthday is in this month, temperatures start to drop, fall begins and the leaves look beautiful when they change colors.


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

December. I mainly look forward to the long Christmas break. Christmas... eh not too much into that. It doesn't snow or get any colder where I'm from and the Christmas stuff everywhere isn't really fascinating to me. I'm not sure, December just makes me feel more relaxed.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Spring is cold and rainy, fall is cold and rainy, there are occasional ice storms, and then there's winter which is -20 to -30F with feet of snow... So I'll take June when it's just enough summer to have stopped the spring rain and ice storms but not yet hitting 100+.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

October. Lovely Fall weather, Halloween & Horror movie marathons on TV all month.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

June. It is warm enough to do things outside, great time to go to the beach, the longest day of the year (in the northern hemisphere), and it used to be the beginning of Summer break.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

December because I look forward to that winter break. June because I look forward to summer vacation, but I'm not too fond about the heat though only the break. March because of my birthday.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

September because of the NFL season and because my birthday(August) isn't coming up anytime soon. I can't stand birthdays.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I voted October. Here in NE we have beautiful fall foliage. When I was younger - in school - the best month was May when school got out.

Nice avatar AnimeV


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

As of right now, December. Semester is over and the weather is far more tolerable than that of summer. Plus, I crave for holiday drinks at Starbucks.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I hate being alive. I don't have a favorite month. They all stink.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

My favorite month is June because its my birthday, my tan is a deep dark color, and air conditioning feels wonderful.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

My favourite month is February because no one voted for it here, and I think that's just plain ****ty of everyone to leave it out. There you are Feb, +1 vote from me. Boo to the rest.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

October. It's after my birthday (I don't like birthdays), and there are only two family members with October birthdays. But they're both at the beginning of the month, so I can get it over with pretty quickly.

And there are no really special occasions for the rest of the month except for Halloween, which is my favorite holiday. The weather is nice, and the days are shorter.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

December. Cold as ****, people avoid being out in the streets so I can be out in peace. Plus everyone is always out celebrating dumb ****. It's quiet and peaceful for me. q:


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I voted April, May, August, and October.

Here is the reasoning;

April and May - it's starting to get warmer and it rains a lot. All of the flowers are blooming and everything is grand!! 

August - My birthday month!!

October - things are getting cooler after summer, but not too cold. The leaves are all changing, and there are pumpkins all about... and of course HALLOWEEN!! One of the best events of the year. I love all the decorations and the candy and the movies they play on television... It's just so fun. I ****ing love Halloween!!


----------



## Skyloft (Jan 29, 2012)

October, November, and December. I love fall & winter weather, and Halloween and Christmas are my favourite holidays. Plus a lot of birthdays are in those three months.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> October, NovemberI love fall weather .


^^THIS.......sry Sky for editing yout post a little


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Spring and Autumn months mainly.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

June, 'cause I like the warm and sunny weather in the Summer, also vacation starts then.

December, because of the holidays(food!) and my birthday. I also like the cold weather. When it does snow, I love watching it fall down and covering up the streets and houses.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I find I have favourite periods over months. Winter I like, especially when the light changes around 5ish to that warm glow.. Spring in this country usually means rain. Summers ace. Then Autumn Ace.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

January.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

My favourite month is June. Why? My birthday is in June. The weather is nice (well, it's suppose to be...) It's when school and exam exams are over with.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

May and June.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

December. It's the start of summer here in Australia. Also Christmas!


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

January, all the perks of December, but without the painfully awkward family get together.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

I love September, December and May.

Haha.

I love September because fall weather brings in scarves and boots, December because there is sooo much love in the air (Christmas), and May because the air is so warm-and it's my birthday month.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Now that I think about it, maybe February. Feb. always seems to be an auspicious time of the year, then after that comes the fall (Sep. and Oct).


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926 (May 31, 2012)

April, the NHL playoffs start!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

June because that's when my birthday is and it's the beginning of summer!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

prudence said:


> My favourite month is February because no one voted for it here, and I think that's just plain ****ty of everyone to leave it out. There you are Feb, +1 vote from me. Boo to the rest.


yeah I know, jeez... wtf?


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm now a few minutes into the best month, June.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

November. Everything dies. Cold rain. Feel good chemicals in the brain at full force. It's beautiful. Just my kind of weather to get outdoors because i know everyone else is at home.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am biased toward June since my birthday is this month, but I like the warming (yet still dry!) weather, before August comes - that month actually depresses me.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

None, I'm depressed all months of the year anyways


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

September/october/november... i love autumn. the smell of the leaves


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

The month where there's a lot of holiday and December.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I only love June because of Summer break. Other then that my favorite month is February I love winter, and it's also my birthday. :3


----------

